# Silver Crystals Harvest Time!



## philddreamer (Aug 19, 2011)

When I first joined this great forum in feb. '10, I was mainly interested in refining gold. After some reading, I decide to also recover & refine silver. But, since some scrap gold "trickled "my way, I spent more time recovering & refining it. I left the silver for some other time... 
well, its that time. After buying a couple hundred t ounces of sterling during the last few months, I've decide to refine them. The information, its all here, easy to understand & follow, including on the silver cell. I bought Lazersteve's silver video, followed his guide lines; I also asked GSP for some final tips, & here is the result. I used what I had available, a 5V DC/2amp charger & the crystals are of my liking. I tried a car battery charger @ 6V/4amps to compare both type of crystals & decided for the phone charger. I don't need, @ this point, thick crystals. They will be melted, so finess & speed is my concern, again, @ this point. I'll be posting better pic's as I recoup from my knee surgery. The hop'n to the back yard to check things its taking its toll... :roll: 

Thank you all!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 19, 2011)

That is nice looking Phil. Stay off the knee for a few day's the crystals are not going anywhere and you might find silver going up, up, up. 8)


----------



## Geo (Aug 19, 2011)

ouch. sorry to hear about the knee hope you get better soon. beautiful silver crystals. :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you guys!
Its just that I can't stay still, my "wheels"are always turning... :lol: 
I have a second cell going while I rinse these crystals. I figure 8 to 10 oz.
I started with a 6 oz & an 11 oz on top of it; I have about 5 oz left or so.
I had a bit of a problem with the plug heating up, but I placed a radiator from a cpu to cool the plug. It works good. My electrolyte stays cool, too.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 20, 2011)

I just got a phone call with good news on the results on 2 - 1 oz. samples of silver sent to the assayer. I had some 10 ounces of ag powder from ag/cl -lye/sugar that I've had for a few months; I sent an ounce, result .998 fine.
The other, 1 ounce of ag crystals from 4 ounces refined thru the cell, result,.999 fine. 

Cool!
This is a great forum!


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done Phil, nice to see those results.


----------

